# New Camara Power Practice Problems, 39-3 & 39-5



## cableguy (Aug 22, 2010)

Anyone else working from this book, and has worked through the Chapter 39 problems yet? This is a new chapter on Power System Analysis (not in the EERM 8.0 book).

Do you agree with their answer on 39-3? I would think it's 1.73, and not 1.0. There's also a typo in the solution (1-60 degrees should be 1 angle 60 degrees).

And the diagram for problem #5 looks to be wrong, should be a 13.2kV - 132kV transformer, not a 13.2kV - 13.2kV transformer. I checked PPI's site for errata, there's none there yet. The solution to this one looks questionable as well... at least, last time I divided 13.2 by 132, I didn't get 10...


----------



## cableguy (Aug 23, 2010)

Am I the only person with this book? :tardbang:


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Aug 24, 2010)

cableguy said:


> Am I the only person with this book? :tardbang:


cable guy, i have the book, but i'm not working those problems right now. I'm studying the power section from my college text book. Too much that i need to remember that i start from scratch like the first day i started in engineering school. I'm not going to take the exam on October, i'm going to take it in december.


----------



## cdcengineer (Aug 24, 2010)

Wildsoldier said:


> cableguy said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only person with this book? :tardbang:
> ...


You mean April not December right?


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Aug 24, 2010)

cdcengineer said:


> Wildsoldier said:
> 
> 
> > cableguy said:
> ...



haha....yeah i mean april not december. My work is driving me crazy over here. Working for an electrical contractors that wants to bid multiple big jobs with only 3 people that really work while the others just sit and watch the internet and do nothing makes me sick. I work late, work weekends while the owners just keep throwing and throwing over here, and they wont work on weekends or stay late. Sorry this has nothing to do with the topic but i just really want to get it out of my body...haha


----------



## sam314159 (Aug 25, 2010)

> haha....yeah i mean april not december. My work is driving me crazy over here. Working for an electrical contractors that wants to bid multiple big jobs with only 3 people that really work while the others just sit and watch the internet and do nothing makes me sick. I work late, work weekends while the owners just keep throwing and throwing over here, and they wont work on weekends or stay late. Sorry this has nothing to do with the topic but i just really want to get it out of my body...haha


That's all well and good but the second someone takes your stapler you know what to do...


----------



## dzdave00 (Aug 31, 2010)

cableguy said:


> Am I the only person with this book? :tardbang:


I don't have the book, but if you scan the problem to pdf and post here, I'm sure folks would be happy to help. 10940623:


----------



## csims (Sep 28, 2010)

I've seen the same mistakes as you. I am pretty sure on the Xfmr voltage ratios that the only way that the solution works is to make the changes you suggested. I also feel that the answer on the other problem should be 1.73 but I can not provide the math to back that up.


----------



## PowerPELori (Sep 28, 2010)

3 if us at work also reviewed the problem and agree that 1.73 should be the answer.


----------

